# (مشاريع كاملة) موقع مسابقات معمارية ونتائج هذة المسابقات(مشاريع كاملة)



## topdesigner722 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.ccc.umontreal.ca


----------



## new arch eng (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## yara star (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسى كتييييييييير


----------



## arc.mina (20 أكتوبر 2010)

shokrann


----------



## arc.mina (20 أكتوبر 2010)

mawdou3 gamil 
ana bas bas2al law 7ad 3ando mashari3 le mabany edareya ...::S


----------



## dejallo (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سهام معمر (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك و بارك الله بك


----------



## butterflya (14 نوفمبر 2010)

:56:شكراااا


----------



## محب للعمارة (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## arch_hamada (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو* *ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا* *ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى* *العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع* *تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووور*​*مشكووووور*​


----------



## ruomu (6 يناير 2011)

مشكور 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©


----------



## samaoual (24 أغسطس 2011)

thanks


----------



## mohamed saad attia (13 سبتمبر 2011)

هي الناس اللي كاتبة شكرا هي بتشكره علي ايه الراجل عايز رسومات معمارية حاجة غريبة


----------



## abu_majd (15 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً ..​


----------



## كيرو عبده (21 سبتمبر 2011)

كله تمام


----------



## المعماري السوري (22 سبتمبر 2011)

مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــشـــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## سحرالعماره (16 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## topdesigner722 (26 فبراير 2012)

Thanx 4 all


----------



## عيون بغداد (17 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

